# Crumbly biscuits



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I made these biscuits yesterday http://www.mothering.com/recipes/better-butter-biscuits

and they were very crumbly. Meaning, they fell apart into chuinks when I tried to slice them in half. Can someone tell me what might have gone wrong? I followed the recipe excactly. I know most biscuits call for shortening, but these are butter (which I was excited about!), is that the problem?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I made these biscuits yesterday http://www.mothering.com/recipes/better-butter-biscuits

and they were very crumbly. Meaning, they fell apart into chuinks when I tried to slice them in half. Can someone tell me what might have gone wrong? I followed the recipe excactly. I know most biscuits call for shortening, but these are butter (which I was excited about!), is that the problem?

You might try a longer kneading time.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
You might try a longer kneading time.

Thanks, I will do that. Do you think the baking powder amount sounds right? BEcause they tasted pretty strongly of it...


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Thanks, I will do that. Do you think the baking powder amount sounds right? BEcause they tasted pretty strongly of it...

That is a lot, isn't it? Could it be an error, maybe-- three TEASPOONS sounds about right to me.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My bisctuir recipe calls for 2 c of flour and 3 tsp of powder, so I'd go with that.

And definitely knead it longer. The less kneading, the crumblier they are. 20-30 strokes should do it fine, and still give you a tender product.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I usually use 4 teaspoons baking powder for 2 cups flour. Other thoughts: I find that the amount of milk I use can vary; seems to depend on humidity, in part--you want the dough to be fairly soft, though not super-sticky. Could also experiment with the amount of fat in the recipe. See what happens with up to 1/3 cup of butter.


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

I made biscuits for Christmas brunch.









3 Tblsp of baking powder is a lot. Like others, my recipe is 1 Tblsp (equal to 3 tsp) to 2 cups flour. I also use 1/3 cup margarine/butter for that amount of flour.

and 3 minutes of kneading?! I knead my biscuits as little as possible. I essentially fold them over gently until it holds together and pat the dough out to cut. I probably only 'knead' the dough a dozen times or less.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I have made biscuits before, but none are fantastic, I thought it was because I don't use shortening. I will defnitely try the suggestions ehre. I wonder if there's a way to contact montehring mag and tell them that there may be an error in the ingredients amount...


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think they biffed it on the amount of baking powder. Go with a tablespoon.

I never have the patience to make pretty biscuits - I make drop biscuits. And I like them on the crumbly side, but I know there's a difference between tender and slightly crumbly vs falling apart and inedible!


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Thanks for all the info everyone. I have made biscuits before, but none are fantastic, I thought it was because I don't use shortening. I will defnitely try the suggestions ehre. I wonder if there's a way to contact montehring mag and tell them that there may be an error in the ingredients amount...

shortening vs butter shouldn't make that much difference. Just....a slightly different flavor. I do agree not to work the dough too much.

I have access to recipes...but years ago, my dad and I set out to recreate his grandmother's biscuits, you know, the ones that get taller and lighter every time the story is told.







He remembered not too much fat to 2 cups flour (1/4 to 1/3 cup is about right) and working the dough only a little. A very hot oven is important--I usually go about 450 degrees F. But the whole thing is very forgiving, really, and I enjoy the process of perfecting the product. There was a very funny "Good Eats" episode once, pitting Alton Brown against his grandmother in the battle of the biscuits. Science vs. "feel". I think it was a draw.


----------

